# Virginia logger fatally injured



## Doc Hickory (Jul 22, 2011)

July 21, 2011

A Botetourt County logger was fatally injured today when he was struck by a tree he had partially felled and which had become hung up in another tree. The accident occurred when the logger started to cut the tree which was suspending/supporting the initial tree felled. The hanger broke and part of it fell on the hapless logger. Rescue personnel were summoned but the injured man died at the scene.
This logger was NOT a novice but had been involved in pulpwood/log production for many decades. Why he chose to try to cut the supporting tree rather than use equipment to pull out the hanger is not known at this time. 
He was working with his brother, also a logger with decades of experience.
People, use your heads! One minute of thoughtlessness could become the beginning of your epitaph!


----------



## 046 (Jul 22, 2011)

partially hung trees under huge tension are among the most dangerous!!!

guess wrong on which way branch will release and you are dead.


----------



## tree md (Jul 22, 2011)

I always, always, always like to get a bull line in a big hanger. I'll hang them intentionally a lot of times but not without a bull rope in them to lower it in a controlled fashion. 

Condolences to the family


----------



## carguy (Jul 22, 2011)

The truly sad part is that most industrial accidents happen is when someone is trying to save a few minutes. Time pressure from the boss or management or the worker himself translates into shortcuts. Please everyone, when conditions change or the unexpected happens step back for a few minutes and asses the situation and form a plan. Obviously this does not apply to profuse bleeding but it does for about 99% of events.
My condolences and prayers to the family.


----------



## rmihalek (Jul 22, 2011)

I agree Carguy, a few minutes of analysis are priceless to determine the best way to proceed. But, when you're being yelled at to keep up production, sometimes those few minutes don't exist.


----------



## Doc Hickory (Jul 23, 2011)

Update:

See links for additional information; it's been a few days so print/web info is now becoming available.

Look for item 4 on this listing, key term Eagle Rock, Va
Weekly Toll: Weekly Toll: Death in the American Workplace

Man killed in logging accident in Botetourt Co. - WVVA TV Bluefield Beckley WV News, Weather and Sports

Eagle Rock man dies in logging accident - WDBJ7


----------



## 046 (Jul 26, 2011)

appears he got barber chaired ... condolences to the family 

--------------
Preliminary investigation indicates that the victim was cutting a tree, as it fell, it became entangled in three other trees. In an attempt to get the tree down the victim attempted to cut the entanglement loose when one of the trees split near the base, which then struck the victim in the upper body. The investigation is ongoing and the body has been sent the State Medical Examiners Office in Roanoke VA.


----------

